# Piles of fish hitting the dock in Hackberry, LA



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

Light winds and green water combined with great fisherman equals good catches in Hackberry Louisiana. Thanks for fishing with red tail charters. Late summer and early fall are booking fast. Visit our website at redtailcharters.com or call Capt. Josh at 409-554-1325 to book your trip.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

Great report! I spy a 3 tail


----------

